# Looking for expats in Penang



## gypsyspirit (May 2, 2017)

I am looking at retiring in Penang, Malaysia next year. I would be grateful if anyone can tell me where to find any expat clubs or communities etc where I can begin making friends.
Thank you so much
Sonmag


----------

